# Expired tourist visa



## Walyed

hello I Have a elderly relative who is a British national who is visiting friends. Their visa expired 27/08/2018. How much would the fine be if they leave Egypt now?


----------



## hurghadapat

Walyed said:


> hello I Have a elderly relative who is a British national who is visiting friends. Their visa expired 27/08/2018. How much would the fine be if they leave Egypt now?



If they are over 60 then no fine.


----------



## Walyed

They are 50


----------



## Walyed

hurghadapat said:


> If they are over 60 then no fine.


No she's 50


----------



## Walyed

*Expired Tourist Visa*

Hey,

I have two family members who both have expired tourist visa.

1) one is a British national who is 50 years old. Her visa expired around 28/08/2018. How much would her fine be if she wants to pay and leave.

2) The second family member is a Yemeni national. She is 24 years old and her visa expired on 05/01/2019. How much would her fine be if she wants to pay and leave.

Thank you


----------



## hurghadapat

Walyed said:


> No she's 50



Unless it has changed since 2017 this is approx.what the fines will be....but as everyone who lives in Egypt knows things can change on a daily basis.

If the person cannot afford to pay the fine then they will not be allowed to leave.


Law help in Egypt
February 19, 2017 · 
the new penalty for expired visa in egypt (if somebody not renew them visa and continue stay in Egypt without any visa)
first 3 months penalty 1053 le
3-6 month 1500, 
6 month - 1 year 2500le


----------



## Walyed

hurghadapat said:


> Unless it has changed since 2017 this is approx.what the fines will be....but as everyone who lives in Egypt knows things can change on a daily basis.
> 
> If the person cannot afford to pay the fine then they will not be allowed to leave.
> 
> 
> Law help in Egypt
> February 19, 2017 ·
> the new penalty for expired visa in egypt (if somebody not renew them visa and continue stay in Egypt without any visa)
> first 3 months penalty 1053 le
> 3-6 month 1500,
> 6 month - 1 year 2500le


Her visa has been expired for 6months so would that mean 2500 per month after 6 months or does it cover for up to a year?


----------



## hurghadapat

Walyed said:


> Her visa has been expired for 6months so would that mean 2500 per month after 6 months or does it cover for up to a year?


I really have no idea if it would cover for up to a year, but the best idea would be for them to go to the passport office and ask there.

Really not a very good idea to overstay a visa as in some countries the penalties can be harsh,and in Egypt it is so easy to go and extend your tourist visa then you can travel freely round the country without any problems.


----------

